
On the philosophy behind Android - davidw
http://blog.morrildl.net/2008/08/while-back-one-of-my-colleagues-charles.html
======
demallien
'Neither approach is inherently "better", and when it comes down to the daily
business of writing code and building UIs, the experience probably isn't that
different. But in terms of the big picture, that is the satisfying meaty
answer that I've been looking for.'

Hmmm, I suspect that one of these two approaches _is_ inherently better than
the other - though I don't know which one is which, just that they won't be
equal. We'll just have to wait and see what the market decides.

------
nuclear_eclipse
The article also seems to ignore the looming issue that phone companies will
still be able to completely lock down phones with Android, so end users may
not see any of the benefits of that framework at all. What good is an "open"
framework/platform if you're not allowed to access it?

------
clb22
very useful article!

